# Rock Climbing



## loopy (Aug 23, 2009)

Rock climbing in Kananaskis. 
C&C is welcome.

1. 






2.






3. 





4.






Full set can be viewed on my flickr account 
Rock Climbing - a set on Flickr

Thanks


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 23, 2009)

They are snapshots.... what C&C do you want?


----------



## loopy (Aug 24, 2009)

Sach, sorry, I thought it was pretty obvious. I wanted comments and opinions on my work. After all, isn't that what this forum is about? 

In my opinion, your post was rather rude. Why bother posting it at all? Be more constructive with your feedback.


----------



## Big (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I think they look good for someone who was probably hanging off the side of a cliff to shoot these...


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 25, 2009)

They are interesting.  #4 looks like she may be a bit afraid.  You got the foreground thing going.  I've shot rock climbing a couple times.  The shots I thought stood out were the ones where I captured some expression on the subjects face, reaching hard for the next hand hold or, at the other end of the spectrum, looking down totaly exhausted.  Either tight in showing exprestion or way out showing how small/high they are.


----------



## loopy (Aug 25, 2009)

Jim Stafford said:


> The shots I thought stood out were the ones where I captured some expression on the subjects face, reaching hard for the next hand hold or, at the other end of the spectrum, looking down totaly exhausted.  Either tight in showing exprestion or way out showing how small/high they are.



Thanks Jim, I'll definitely be taking this into consideration the next time I go out. It's too bad no one got a shot of my facial expression when it was time to come down and I was told to "just let go of the mountain." Haha.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 25, 2009)

Get up top and shoot down or hang from a rope along side them shooting up does not work unless they are top notch climbers, free climbing


----------



## loopy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Gary, but I'm not quite sure I understand why shooting up  works for a free climber but not for amature climbers?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

I think you did an adequate job documenting some amateur rock climbers but they do seem to lack interest for the viewer.  I'm sure they would mean a lot to you, or someone else who was there though.
I agree with Jim, getting good expressions on their faces could really add interest.

I was camping in Kananaskis for a week in Early August...it rained quite a bit.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 25, 2009)

loopy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Gary, but I'm not quite sure I understand why shooting up works for a free climber but not for amature climbers?


 
In climbing shots they don't like to see ropes unless it is the lead climber like this 





shooting down






lots of good climbing where i live 





my grandfather sat down, i think this was in the Alps in the 1930's


----------



## loopy (Aug 25, 2009)

Gary,

Great photos, that makes sense - would have never thought of it before.


----------



## Malcolm65 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow..! 
Nice photographs...
I just love this kind of camping. 
will definitely plan for for such camping.
Thank you..


----------



## Rekd (Oct 27, 2009)

Great shots, Gary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yogibear (Oct 27, 2009)

As a rock climber and avid rock climbing magazine reader, I find that the best shots of the sport use perspective to the fullest. Strive to get the shot a normal person walking by could never see. Avoid shooting from underneath where 'normal spectators' view the scene. This provides more interesting points of view and photography. 

gsgary nailed it. Good suggestions sir.


Edit:  Forgot to mention- pick up a rock climbing magazine that has some bouldering shots too.  Take a look at where the photographer is positioning himself for the shots you like most.  Then use this information the next time you are out and see what improvements are made.  Best of luck.  Have fun


----------

